# Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013



## atzencore (8. Juli 2013)

Leute was los, ich will Fänge sehen! :q

ich fang auch an: 54cm Sommermefo blitzeblank aus nem kleinen Bach, gezielt beangelt..


----------



## atzencore (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

da ist sie!


----------



## rudini (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

schönes Ding!
Petri!#h


----------



## Rhöde (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Sauber, Petri !
Gezielt im Fluß hat was #6 .


----------



## Florossos (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Ich war gerade in Timmendorf am Strand von 21.30 Uhr bis 0.30 Uhr bit 25Gr Rot/Schwarzen Snaps und habe 2 Makrelen gefangen( um die 40cm...) und 1 Mefo, welche beim rausholen abgesprugen ist und mir der blinker fast ins gesicht - ich schätze die größe auf 55-60cm. Ansonsten noch viele bisse und kraut... war trotzdem schön


----------



## FischFan (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Petri, Makrelen mit der Wathose, kommen die unter Land wenn es dunkel wird??


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*



FischFan schrieb:


> Petri, Makrelen mit der Wathose, kommen die unter Land wenn es dunkel wird??


 ja mit fliege hast du ne bessere chance:g


----------



## atzencore (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Ich war die letzten beiden Tage wieder auf sommermefojagd im Bach und es war atemberaubend. Wir haben viele meerforellen gesehen und hatten Kontakte und Fisch. Freitag gabs ne richtig Fette 55er mefo und gestern hab ich nen 80+ Fisch verloren, die is losgegangen wie ne Dampflok und hat meinen Karabiner gerade gemacht, es gab noch einige Bafos bis 48 und Hechte und Barsche kamen auch dazu.
Bilder reich ich nach.


----------



## rudini (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Hört sich super an!....schmeiß die Pics rein!

Cheers


----------



## Hänger-Peter (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Hi,hier ist Hänger_Peter.
Freunde findet man durch Begegnungen und Angelfreunde am Wasser.Richtig gute Freunde durch viele Begegnungen und Angeltripps.
Mit meinem Sohn ,33Jahre alt,fahre ich öfters ans Wasser. Auch mit seinen
gleichaltrigen Freunden treffe ich mich am Angelgewässer,um Hecht und Barsch nachzujagen. Auch in Norwegen waren wir schon vier Mal.
Bei einer Tour waren wir 8Personen in einem Quartier Zusammen.
Übrigens,drei Mal Vater und S ohn und je einAngelfreund vov meinem Sohn 
und mir.  Also ran ans Wasser und Leute treffen und kennenlernen.
Vieleicht ist ein Freund dabei.
.


----------



## mathei (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

ganz klarer aktueller mefo-fang juli 2013 Peter. weiter so.
muß ich jetzt petri sagen ?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

@atzencore
hab gehört, dass man sie im laichfluss gut mit forken erwischen kann...
viel spaß weiterhin beim ärgern der aufsteiger ...


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Jede entnommene Meerforelle, egal wo und wann, kann nicht mehr am Laichgeschäft teilnehmen. Bei der Argumentation muss man auch die Küstenfischerei sein lassen.


----------



## Dorsch78 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Soweit ich weiß, wurden die Mefos nicht entnommen...


----------



## basstid (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Ich bin auch ein absoluter Gegner der Flussangelei auf Laichfische. Da das ganze aber leider legal ist, ist dieser Threat wohl der falsche Ort für Kritik. Zumal auch bedacht werden muss, dass gerade viele Binnenvereine mit Meerforellenbächen sehr viel tun, um Gewässer wieder zu renaturieren oder auch aktiv Nachzucht betreiben. 
Trotzdem bleibt es sehr naive von einigen Sportsfreunden zu glauben, sie hätten silberblanke Fische im Bach gefangen. Erstens schwimmt so ein Fisch nicht zum Fressen in so einen brackigen Wiesenbach und weiter sollte auch bekannt sein, dass längst nicht alle Fische erst dunkel braun werden und sich dann aufs Laichen vorbereiten. Viele färben sich erst im Süßwasser - ist bei Lachsen nicht anders.


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

bei mir im verein besetzzen wir fische :gMefos - b forellen - 
wir dürfen ab den 1 juni mit spinner angeln wobbler auf meerforellen 
ich selber tu es nicht weil ich lieber an die küste fahre 
aber ich hab welche gesehen die mit wobbler silberblanke mefos gefangen haben 
die hatten sogar lose schuppen 
das zum thema im bach sind keine silbernen fische |supergri


----------



## Meerforellenfan (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Klar sind im Bach silberne Fische, Grönländer und meist ziehen Sie einige Tage mit bei Hochwasser und verweilen dort nur kurz bis Sie zurück ins Meer schwimmen.
Weiß ja auch jeder oder?
Die großen sind alle Laichfische die mit dem gestiegenem Wasserstand schnell eine längere Strecke geschafft haben.........

wer will aber denen die in Ihren Vereinen schon seit Jahrzehnten für Nachzucht sorgen, mit abstreifen der Fische und viel persönlichem Einsatz sowie Materiellem absprechen, das Sie auf die Fische nicht angeln dürfren?

Sie waren die Vorreiter schon vor langer Zeit! Sie haben geholfen den Bestand zu sichern bevor Dänemark aus kommerziellen Gründen stark besetzt hat!

Mich kotzen diese Diskussionen an, von Leuten die sich nicht mal die Mühe machen, zu rechergieren oder überlegen warum es den Fisch hier bei uns überhaupt noch gibt!

Das mußte ich mal los werden, Danke !


----------



## atzencore (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Leute, beschäftigt euch besser mit der meerforelle wenn hier son schmarn kommt. Wo findet ihr denn die mefos im Sommer bitte? Richtig im tiefen, weils dort kalt ist. Und kalt ist es im Bach auch und zudem gibt's dort auch noch mehr Nahrung als an vielen Strandabschnitten. Meerforellen können eine ganze Saison im Bach verbringen ohne laichfisch zu sein. Diese Fische sind überspringer, der biologische Rhythmus der meerforelle ist noch nicht ansatzweise auf laichen eingestellt, die mefos sind doch nicht dumm und bilden jetz schon Laich aus oder laichen jetz schon, in den Bächen ist das Wasser viel zu warm. Ihr Laich braucht 4-7 grad um sich zu entwickeln und das wissen die mefos!
Vielen dank für euren fangneid!


----------



## atzencore (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Und ja, sie hatten lose Schuppen und schwimmen auch wieder!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

mach dir nichts draus atze...


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Alles ATZE oder was |supergri


----------



## david.jamal (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Hier noch nen nachtrag einmal vom 04.07, 10 mal ausgeworfen eine ca. 40 und ne gute 50+, das alles in ein paar min. 
Dann noch mal vom 06.07 drei vier bisse und eine ca. 46 cm und das auch wieder nur 30 min. angelzeit


----------



## Florossos (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Wo und welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

zeig doch mal die sommerschönheit,
bin jetzt mehre abend losgewesen, nur hornhechte weit und breit


----------



## atzencore (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Da is sie!


----------



## david.jamal (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

In Vejle gegen 22 uhr, da geht es echt ab.... ist echt der hammer überall springen sie sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen. Leider war ich Beruflich da und deshalb hatte nicht wirklich zeit zum angeln


----------



## Corinna68 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Atze lasse dich nicht ärgern ,die rutschen dir ja eh wieder aus den Händen weil sie so schleimig sind gelle , Petri schöner Fisch


----------



## Frontkick (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Tolles WE gehabt 

Sa. 20.07. - 43er
So. 21.07. - 48er


----------



## Florossos (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*



Frontkick schrieb:


> Tolles WE gehabt
> 
> Sa. 20.07. - 43er
> So. 21.07. - 48er


 SUPER , Petri! 

Wo hast du die bekommen? Mit Wathose?


----------



## Meerforellenfan (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*



Frontkick schrieb:


> Tolles WE gehabt
> 
> Sa. 20.07. - 43er
> So. 21.07. - 48er



Glückwunsch, da sieht man wieder......nur wer auch fischt fängt Fische #h


----------



## Sparky1337 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Moin,

ich bin im Sonntag 2 tage auf Fehmarn, und wollte von euch mal wissen wo ich es versuchen kann auf Mefo  und was Für Köder gut sind eher Blinker oder mit Spiro Schleppen?

Besten Dank 

Grüße


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin im Sonntag 2 tage auf Fehmarn, und wollte von euch mal wissen wo ich es versuchen kann auf Mefo  und was Für Köder gut sind eher Blinker oder mit Spiro Schleppen?
> 
> ...


 Die ganze insel ist gut für ne mefo ich nwürde dir zu staberhuk raten und dann mit blech 
am besten in den morgen std :g


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Samstag Morgen 4uhr 45 2 richtig gute verloren #q#q
Heute Morgen 4uhr 40 3 untermaßige #q#q
köder pinke pattegrisen


----------



## ADDI 69 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*



atzencore schrieb:


> Leute, beschäftigt euch besser mit der meerforelle wenn hier son schmarn kommt. Wo findet ihr denn die mefos im Sommer bitte? Richtig im tiefen, weils dort kalt ist. Und kalt ist es im Bach auch und zudem gibt's dort auch noch mehr Nahrung als an vielen Strandabschnitten. Meerforellen können eine ganze Saison im Bach verbringen ohne laichfisch zu sein. Diese Fische sind überspringer, der biologische Rhythmus der meerforelle ist noch nicht ansatzweise auf laichen eingestellt, die mefos sind doch nicht dumm und bilden jetz schon Laich aus oder laichen jetz schon, in den Bächen ist das Wasser viel zu warm. Ihr Laich braucht 4-7 grad um sich zu entwickeln und das wissen die mefos!
> Vielen dank für euren fangneid!




....mit deinem Wissen isses aber auch nicht weit her.....

Überspringer bleiben im Meer und wandern definitiv nicht den Bach hoch,das währe "Wie Perlen vor die Säue schmeißen" und voll am Sinn und Zweck eines Überspringerzyklus vorbei. 
Sie sind eine von der Natur vorgesehene Reserve an Geschlechtsreifen Fischen, die nicht am aktuellen oder bevorstehendem Laichgeschäft teilnehmen,falls die Generation die am Laichgeschäft teilnimmt durch wiedrige Umstände stirbt bevor es überhaupt zum ablaichen kommt.
 Und deine im Bach vorhandene Nahrung interessiert die nicht die Bohne.
Es gibt einen frühzeitigen und einen Hauptaufstieg....letzterer erfolgt über die Wintermonate so ab November.
Die Frühaufsteiger ziehen schon im Juni/Juli in ihre Laichgewässer, und wenn der Wasserstand so wie in diesem Jahr sehr lange hoch ist , schaffen sie es auch schon sehr weit.
Was du wohl ansprichst sind die Smold's....die sind bis zu 4Jahren im Bach.Das sind Jungfische die nicht größer als 20-25cm sind.
Und wenn du der Meinung bist der Fisch auf deinem Foto , dem du soooo begeistert deine Pfoten in die Kiemen stopfst silber ist .....dann solltest du deinen Optiker wechseln. Der iss nähmlich kackbraun!!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

ADDI woher weiß du denn das alles :g


----------



## raku (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Nachträge Heiligenhafen Urlaub vom 13-27.07.2013

2*Mefo Katharinenhof, beide im Drill ausgestiegen

2*Mefo Dazendorf, 37cm und 45cm

War 4 mal Abends mit meinem Sohn los. Da kann man nicht klagen.


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

das einzige worüber man klagen kann ist die größe 
ich hab mal bock wieder auf ne richtige sommer mefo :g


----------



## Dr. Komix (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Weiter träumen!

Das was man fängt zur Zeit ist n Sonnenbrand.


----------



## outang (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Die ganze insel ist gut für ne mefo ich nwürde dir zu staberhuk raten und dann mit blech
> am besten in den morgen std :g



und ich rate dir zu einer - wenns nach staberhuk geht - äusserst atmungsaktiven wathose .
und allen anderen !

vom parkplatz beim nsa posten ists noch ein superstrammer weg
in neopren kannst du das vergessen - nach der hälfte läufst du im eigenem saft......
ps - die forelle in meinem avatar ist von staberhuk
7 kg auf kurze 68 cm - 45 min drill
das war ein ÜBERSPRINGER !
nov- ca 17 uhr - gladsax


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

7 pfund bei 68cm kommt wohl eher hin..


----------



## outang (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

no - 7 kg - 14 pfund
ok - da waren noch 7 heringe drin -
grösse - fischdose ..
die sah aus wie ein karpfen......
kurz und sehr rund -


----------



## elbetaler (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

So einen aussergewöhnlichen Fang würde ich mir auf jeden Fall bestätigen lassen! Und zwar als Beispiel in einem Angelladen, wenn es Fehmarn ist, gibt es einige anerkannte Wiegestellen (Baltic in Hhfn. usw.) So beugt man jeglichem Gemauschel vor.
Wobei 1kg/10cm schon ziemlich heftig ist/sorry:wäre! Letztes Jahr wurde eine Refo ähnlicher Dimension gemeldet, da gab es nur Anerkennung und kein Zweifel. Es werden ja durchaus immer mal wieder richtige Brecher gelandet, aber die Angler können schon das Verhältnis Gewicht:Grösse einschätzen......
Deshalb solche "Exoten" immer genau dokumentieren und ggf. bestätigen lassen. Mitunter interessiert das auch offiziell einen Meeresbiologen!? (Stichwort gekennzeichnete Fische aus einem Besatzprogramm)



Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

auch ne 68er  gewicht: 2640gr


----------



## Florossos (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> auch ne 68er gewicht: 2640gr


 
schönes ding - Petri! 
Wo und wie gefangen?


----------



## outang (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

moin
ich fahr mit nem toten fisch von fehmarn zu kalles angelshop in neustadt - nach feierabend 
wenn du so ein uboot erwischst kannst du froh sein , noch nen satz unterwäsche dabei zuhaben - lol--

und fahre dann nach dem prozedere nach hh
alles klar....
14 pfd 
die kollegen , die dabei waren , haben das uboot - heimlich - lag bei nem kumpel auf eis- zu hofinger nach salzburg geschickt und präparieren lassen
die gute hängt in meiner küche -


vergleich mal den kopf in meinem avatar - das ist sie - mit der anderen 68 er
so - sieht ein überspringer aus


----------



## xbsxrvxr (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

aber davon muss es doch bilder geben...?


----------



## Corinna68 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

7kg und 68 cm |kopfkrat dann waren ja unsere gefangenen mit rund 2,5 kg alles Hungerlatten |kopfkrat


----------



## xbsxrvxr (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

(gehört hier zwar nicht rein...aber)
hier mal eine aus ende mai 2012 69cm-4,5kg.
bei bestem willen kann man da noch n kg mehr drauf packen, aber bei mehr würde sie platzen...


----------



## sMaXx (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

schick maln foto von der guten aus der küche !!!


----------



## Sea-Trout (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*



sMaXx schrieb:


> schick maln foto von der guten aus der küche !!!


Würde ich auch gerne mal sehen.Ich glaube das auch nicht 7kg bei 68cm niemals!!!Ich unterstelle ihm nicht das er lügt vielleicht ging die Waage auch wie bei so vielen falsch oder er hat Pfund mit Kg verwechselt?Aber 7kg 68cm ist einfach total unrealistisch und ich habe echt schon einige gute 70er gesehen die rund wie eine Kugel warn aber nichtmal annähernd an 7kg rankahmen.Schon alleine der 45min Drill macht alles für mich sehr unglaubwürdig.Womit wurde die gefangen mit Fliegenpeitsche?Und selbst da drillt man solch ein Fisch doch keine 45min also normal zumindest nicht wenn man weiss was man macht.


----------



## Sea-Trout (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*



outang schrieb:


> vergleich mal den kopf in meinem avatar - das ist sie - mit der anderen 68 er
> so - sieht ein überspringer aus


Also was man da sieht sieht nicht gerade wie ein 7kg Fisch aus oder wie eine Mefo im Karpfenformat.Nach dem  Kopf geht es ziemlich schlank weiter zumindest sieht es auf dem Avatar so aus.Und leicht angestaubt sieht sie aus aber evt. auch nur schlecht präpariert oder es täuscht auf dem Bild.


----------



## Corinna68 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Mein größter Hering war 33cm mit 290 gr gefangen im Sund 2012
das mal 7 selbst dann passt es nicht #d
7 pfund ok alles andere#d


----------



## skally (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

zwar ot

Aber könnt es sich auch um ne Rainbow/Steelhead gehandelt haben? Würde auch ein wenig die bullige "karpfenform" erklären!
Die gehen jedenfall`s gern ab den 60er-70er massiv in die kilogramm.
Da sind jedenfall`s bei Zucht-Regenbogenforellen sieht man häufiger schon, seltener auch freilebende...

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/42-regenbogenforelle.html
Laut der Liste könnte des schon hinkommen vom länge/gewicht! 
Wobei noch witzigerweise da platz 1 echt verdammt "silbrig" aussieht! ;D


Beste Grüße


----------



## outang (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

ist mir völlig wurscht, was ihr da rumzweifelt-

cm maß und waage haben gesprochen 
 petri heil !
ach ja und die heringe hatten in etwa das gleiche kaliber......

ach ja - von wegen schlecht präpariert
der fisch war ein 3/4 jahr in der gefriertrocknung bei hofinger - salzburg 
danach wurde die haut über styro gezogen - anhand von fotos dann lackiert
das erklärt , warum die nicht mehr wie ein karpfen aussieht nach der gefriertrocknungsdiät .
hammerdrill - 3/4 std in fetter welle.
und dunkelheit -
kollege hat die rutenspitze angeleuchtet, damit ich ahnen konnte , wo der fisch in der brandung zwischen den steinen steht-
adrenalin pur !!!!
am ende haben wir sie rausgesurft- spitze bei passender welle hoch und der kollege hat mich rückwärts ans ufer gezogen ......
what a day...
gladsax  wobbler silber blau
und nicht die fliege , die die trutte in der lippe hat.

bin aber auch durch diesen fisch zum flyfishing gekommen-
weil- was soll danach noch auf blech kommen ?
nix
aber so ein schlorren auf fliege ?
ausserdem release ich ansich - wenn mal was geht nur!
wie wollt ihr so einen fisch fangen , wenn schon alles ums mindestmass erledigt wird -
mein ding - muss jeder selber wissen 


und an alle die nicht glauben wollen , daß es solche fische gibt-
ok - mörrum - schweden
da sind diese kaliber standard
http://www.sveaskog.se/de/morrum-kronofiske/fange1/
pic 2+3

schaut euch mal die fänge im frühjahr an...
grösste mefo in mörrum 15,8 kg

knaeg og break !


und noch etwas 
falls mal jemand nen fisch fängt, der präpariert werden soll- 
bitte nicht aufs hirn klopfen
nur herzstich
bei zertrümmerter platte geht nichts mehr-
ich wollte sie gerade abschlagen , da meinte der kollege, ne das machen wir anders - herzstich -
als wenn er es geahnt hätte....
bei dem ausnahmefisch -


----------



## outang (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gerne mal sehen.Ich glaube das auch nicht 7kg bei 68cm niemals!!!Ich unterstelle ihm nicht das er lügt vielleicht ging die Waage auch wie bei so vielen falsch oder er hat Pfund mit Kg verwechselt?Aber 7kg 68cm ist einfach total unrealistisch und ich habe echt schon einige gute 70er gesehen die rund wie eine Kugel warn aber nichtmal annähernd an 7kg rankahmen.Schon alleine der 45min Drill macht alles für mich sehr unglaubwürdig.Womit wurde die gefangen mit Fliegenpeitsche?Und selbst da drillt man solch ein Fisch doch keine 45min also normal zumindest nicht wenn man weiss was man macht.




stell dich mal bei strammer welle im dunkeln in staberhuk bis zum bauch in die ostsee.
im november.
dann dauert das -
zumindest solange bis dein gegner aufgibt-
weiss hat sie nicht gezeigt - wie gesagt wir haben sie rausgesurft.....

spinnrute beim wobbler -?

und zum glück habe ich gemacht was ich gewusst habe - trotz - kurzvorherzkasper......


----------



## sMaXx (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

keiner will dich hier angreifen ! aber die relationen findet man so einfach nie... selbst auf deiner page nicht, browse mal fänge aus 3-4 jahren zurück und schau bei 7 kg ... oder sogar 6 oder sogar 5 kg in den 60ern...


----------



## outang (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

schau mal bei sveaskog ab saisonstart april
........
es gibt sie - die uboote - 
is halt wie nen 6er
ich weiss , daß wenn ich abdanke diesen drill mit sicherheit noch einmal erleben werde -
zum glück !

die fische in der mörrum sind weit gewandert und haben ihre diät hinter sich 
überspringer verbleiben im freiwasser und fressen halt-
biologische reserve - wie hier jemand treffend meinte
tight lines !


----------



## bombe220488 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

von was wird hier jetzt gesprochen ?
68cm oder 78cm ?

das eine Bild verwirrt da etwas


----------



## outang (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

die 78 er ist die mit 6,72 kg - waage
mein freundlich lächelnder freund hält da eine über 7kg - 
und die mit dem zollstock ist meine


----------



## bombe220488 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

ahh jetzt versteh ichs auch. danke


----------



## lammi (1. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*



elbetaler schrieb:


> So einen aussergewöhnlichen Fang würde ich mir auf jeden Fall bestätigen lassen! Und zwar als Beispiel in einem Angelladen, wenn es Fehmarn ist, gibt es einige anerkannte Wiegestellen (Baltic in Hhfn. usw.) So beugt man jeglichem Gemauschel vor.
> Wobei 1kg/10cm schon ziemlich heftig ist/sorry:wäre!
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüsse.


 1kg auf 10cm ist schon möglich.Die Forelle von meinem Avatar wog bei 82cm 8,5 kg.Heißt ja nicht´wenn man solchen Fisch noch nicht gefangen hat das es sie nicht gibt


----------



## Rhöde (1. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

Sorry Leute, aber das scheint hier ein typisches Sommerloch zu sein #d .
Alter Schwede, da wird hier über mehrere Seiten über ein paar Kg Fisch diskutiert.
Ein Glück, dass nun die Augustseite eröffnet wird.

Petri den Sommerjägern mit ihren tollen Erfolgen #6 .


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, aber das scheint hier ein typisches Sommerloch zu sein #d .
> Alter Schwede, da wird hier über mehrere Seiten über ein paar Kg Fisch diskutiert.
> Ein Glück, dass nun die Augustseite eröffnet wird.
> 
> Petri den Sommerjägern mit ihren tollen Erfolgen #6 .



|supergri    #6


----------



## outang (4. April 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

..................


----------



## outang (4. April 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

...................


----------



## raku (4. April 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juli 2013*

............


----------

